# Bella at 6 months



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Some lovely shots from our walk last weekend. 
































Howling at me for walking off ahead lol.









Please note the recall here  I was sooo pleased


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

she`s so beautiful, well done on the recall bella!!!


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Your pictures are fantastic. Nice and clear. Great looking dog too!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> she`s so beautiful, well done on the recall bella!!!


Thanks hunni beagles can have recall   I kissed dh when we uploaded the pics as he got it perfect lol.

She is such a photogenic dog and poses an awful lot lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures, shes a gorgeous girl.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Thanks hunni beagles can have recall


I agree,have posted the same about Alfie,he was off lead again today and this week alone I have seen 2 other beagles off lead,both at the beach

You must be really proud she is scrumpious:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

What a pretty girl :001_wub:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is a real poser .. a beautiful one  

great pictures too!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Congrats on the recall:thumbup: and might I say what a proud looking girl you have.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's so beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

lovely girl i love beagles


----------



## donnaj25 (Mar 17, 2010)

What a beautiful dog xxx


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

awwww how cute is she ? i love her sweet little face. ur pics are gr8 wot kinda camera do u have. i want a new cam thats good at taking really clear piccies but dnt wanna spend lots on it


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

what lovely pictures! she looks great  and well done on the recall!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

slbrown2108 said:


> awwww how cute is she ? i love her sweet little face. ur pics are gr8 wot kinda camera do u have. i want a new cam thats good at taking really clear piccies but dnt wanna spend lots on it


Sorry only just seen this  DH brough tme this camera its a sony DSLR so a little pricey and taken with his new lens. I do however have a samsung digi cam which was £80 and takes FAB pics of her too.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww she is adorable :001_wub: Im liking the harness!! If only they did them big enough for my woofies!


----------



## FiFi Fashions (Jul 20, 2009)

What a stunning looking beagle,she's beautiful. Great photos too !!


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow! Such a beautiful dog!

I am very interested in this breed, i love them!

I am hoping to get a Beagle pup soon, when i find the right breeder!

Emma x


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

lovely dog
is she a beagle?


----------

